# Smoking with Weber grill.



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I got a Weber charcoal grill and I love to throw in a few water soaked woodchips to add a little smoky flavor to my meats. I recently found this in my local hardware store:http://shop.store.yahoo.com/grillparts/cairsmbox.html
and I was wondering if any of you guys have used it before and how it performs. 
I'm flirting with the idea of getting a small smoker but to tell you the truth I don't have the space for another equipment in my small backyard, so I might give this box a try. I'd appreciate the input.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I've owned a couple of the iron smoker boxes. They work pretty well. I think it's best to keep the box on the side of the coals where it gets hot enough to smoke, but not hot enough to dry up quickly and incinerate. I think the little box added noticable flavor to whatever it was that I barbequed.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

They work ok, not as good as a real smoker, but they do add some flavor to what your cooking. You can do about the same thing with some heavy foil and make your own. 


Stacey


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

When I was into gas grilling and had one. They do the job, but since woods chips cost like nothing, just throw the soaked chips right onto the charcoal and just add them as needed. If you're doing something that requires a lot of smoke, then they are useful. Not like they are very expensive. 

Try adding some maple syrup to the water when you soak them. The cast iron takes some time to heat up as another poster said.


----------

